# Del molds



## shinerman77 (Aug 27, 2007)

For those who have them. How long did it take to get your mold in?


----------



## Jim (Aug 27, 2007)

Del takes froever to send his stuff. I've actually went back and forth with him on emails about it. I wouldnt be surprised if it takes 3-4 weeks.


Unless you want a specific mold from him, You will probably get your stuff going forward from other companies. LOL!


----------

